# New Pic's of my BNR34



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi guys :wavey: 

These new pic's editing by my friend *Bad95Killer* :chuckle: 

I hope you like it :smokin:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

honestly? the pics looks not good to me. shure this effect is unique..but the original pics are shurely better


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Looks great maxman!


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Tough image*

Looks futuristic, as though a battle has finished, and the KING stands victorious. :smokin: 

I feel the pictures man :smokin: not weed.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

HDR does make it a little bit unrealistic, but cool effect though.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

looks like a video game. sick. i like it.


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

HDR is way, way overdone in those pictures. It should be used for tone mapping, to accentuate features of a photograph, not to make it look like you're on an acid trip. The HDRTwasn't even done that well, there is lots of wash-out in those pics.

I don't really like this car, to be honest. I think all the MINE's logos are redundant (especially having two of them on the side of the car only a few feet away from each other), I think those paired up with the stripe and the other small other decals and badges make the car look way too busy and take away from the clean lines of the R34, and I don't really care for those eyebrows either.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

this car looks amazing.... Or may be cuz I am looking at this site on my phone


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't care about effects or HDRT or none of that crap, that is a gorgeous car you have there i'd be over the moon if I were you.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks guys for your comments:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I kind of like the effect but I think the car should have been left alone. Looks far too textured.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

For a one off the pics look good and it's a nice effect ,not something you would want to be doing all the time though as it would soon look dull and unrealastic .Nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## BAd BoY gt (Mar 15, 2008)

maxman said:


> Hi guys :wavey:
> 
> These new pic's editing by my friend *Bad95Killer* :chuckle:
> 
> I hope you like it :smokin:


Ohhhh yeah nice pics i like it , the Sky is absolute the Hit :thumbsup:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

beastly


----------



## kuwait_r34 (Mar 19, 2008)

مشاءالله موتر من المواتر الصعبه الي بالقطيف الله يهنيك انشاءالله فيه وموفق ونتمنى المزيد انشاءالله nice car man>>


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Great pictures of a superb car.
Thanks for sharing.

Terje.


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

I really like the pics, they are interesting to look at...would make a good poster hanging up in your shop.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

kuwait_r34 said:


> مشاءالله موتر من المواتر الصعبه الي بالقطيف الله يهنيك انشاءالله فيه وموفق ونتمنى المزيد انشاءالله nice car man>>





Thats the first time i see arabic on the forum...lol


nice pics m8...i agree with a few ppl though...might have looked better if the car was left as orig. pic and just edited the background only.


----------



## OoSKYLINEoO (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice Car Abu Khamis 

Thanks Professional Photographer Bad95Killer 

Good luck

Bad89Devil


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

absolutleyu gorgeous!!!!! love it..me thinks a possible new screen saver for me!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

OoSKYLINEoO said:


> Nice Car Abu Khamis
> 
> Thanks Professional Photographer Bad95Killer
> 
> ...


You are welcome mate :smokin: 

Nice to see some ppl from Qatif @ the forum :chuckle: 

Cheers


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

I find that these photographs are nice . 
Your car looks to be prepared well. 
Could we have photographs of the motor or the list of preparation? Please :bowdown1:.


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah looks like the editor is just learning hdr and overdoing it, but the car is ok


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

fukin awsome car! pics look like its from the future so nice and UNIQUE!


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice car and the pics look refreshingly different....


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Sly76 said:


> I find that these photographs are nice .
> Your car looks to be prepared well.
> Could we have photographs of the motor or the list of preparation? Please :bowdown1:.


*Thanks for your comments mate 

Check out this : http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2247337

Cheers :smokin: *


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you for this link :thumbsup:.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

tokes said:


> HDR is way, way overdone in those pictures. It should be used for tone mapping, to accentuate features of a photograph, not to make it look like you're on an acid trip. The HDRTwasn't even done that well, there is lots of wash-out in those pics.
> 
> I don't really like this car, to be honest. I think all the MINE's logos are redundant (especially having two of them on the side of the car only a few feet away from each other), I think those paired up with the stripe and the other small other decals and badges make the car look way too busy and take away from the clean lines of the R34, and I don't really care for those eyebrows either.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


NERD ALERT! Only joking tokes, I think it looks good!


----------

